# Coyote Challenge Entries



## jody7818 (Sep 19, 2007)

3 coyotes taken on opening day of bowseason


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a reminder of how this works.

Challenge is open to all member here; no sign up.

No prizes other than bragging rights.

Photos need to include hunter and coyote.  It would be best if the hunter would give a thumbs up for the photo or be holding a piece of paper with the date on it so we can verify that it is a current picture.  However, with this being a contest for fun and to encourage others to shoot coyotes, no one will be kicked out of the contest if they fail to do these things.

Let's only post pictures of entries on this thread and not commment on everyones pictures.  That'll make it easier to keep up with all entries.

Finally at the end of deer season or small game season, whichever is chosen, we'll try to vote on who is the "top dog" killer here at the forum.

Good luck and good hunting......


----------



## deedly (Oct 20, 2007)

*Black Coyote*

Here is a black one killed at 7:00pm  10-20-07.


----------



## deedly (Oct 20, 2007)

Another photo with part of me and the yote


----------



## Grover Willis (Oct 21, 2007)

You bringing that nasty thing in the house?


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 21, 2007)

drsmileybee said:


> You bringing that nasty thing in the house?



Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## S-Balentine (Oct 21, 2007)

lol^


----------



## Cwill15 (Nov 6, 2007)

Got this one Friday. Couldn't get a shot at his two buddies


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 9, 2007)

Killed a Big Male{40+} right at Dark, This Ones Been Given the Neighbors Fits,He's  Eat 4 Cats and a Dog In Two Nights.And got so Brave as to come on the front Porch. As Much as I Hate Cat, I Hate Yotes Worse. SO I stepped In. I Got Their 15Minute Before Dark, Pull My Leave Mask On and Hit The Jonny steward call. 5 Minutes in He Comes in Down wind,like hes on a strang His Last Trip. Shot him with a 6.5-250 Ackly. 100Gr B.T. He went straight down.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Nov 25, 2007)

stop shootin start trappin


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 26, 2007)

Finally got one.  Shot this one about 7:15 Sunday morning in Union County.


----------



## kenathon (Nov 28, 2007)

Some may belive this, some may not: But as God as my witness and my Dad, too; I missed this guy @ around 200 yards, then poped him running flat out at 360 yards!  Totally luck, but what a story!


----------



## siberian1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is a black one from bow season!  Called him in with a mouth caller!!


----------



## siberian1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is a black one from bow season. Called him in with a mouth call!


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 15, 2007)

First one I ever shot.


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Black coyote*

Killed this one Dec. 17th at 5:30pm


----------



## artz (Dec 20, 2007)

nice lookin' 'yotes...
 When I was living out in the Cali desert, those 'yotes out there are little and scrawny. You'd swear they wouldn't weigh more than 20 pounds. BUT... up in the sierra's, I swear they looked almost as big as my malamutes... upwards to 80 pounds.


----------



## artz (Dec 20, 2007)

In 10,000 years, evolution will have taught the coyote to trot down a neighborhood street at dusk/dawn while it says.... "here kitty, kitty, kitty.....here kitty, kitty, kitty..."


----------



## KnightMare (Dec 31, 2007)

*Got my first one*

Shot this female in the POURING DOWN rain Saturday 12/29 at 10:40am pushing a little spike who didn't look too worried with her.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 1, 2008)

Howard Roark said:


> First one I ever shot.



what did you kill it with a grenade? does half a yote count?


----------



## Gadget (Jan 1, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> what did you kill it with a grenade? does half a yote count?






a lot of black yotes.


I killed three during deer season, but didn't get any pics.


----------



## meausoc (Jan 11, 2008)

*New Year's Coyote*

I got this guy on New Years Day at 4:28P.M.  He came in to a woodpecker distress call on my Johny Stewart caller.  The shot was at 75 yards with a Savage 17 HMR.  This is the third coyote I have killed .  I am really getting in to this predator hunting, it's addictive.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Jan 19, 2008)

got this one dec 27


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Killed one this morning!*

Called this one in with the fox pro this morning! Just a camera phone pic so sorry for the quality!


----------



## GaSongdog (Jan 22, 2008)

good one.....dont forget we got to hook up and go!!


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 24, 2008)

This past Friday I set up my FX5 with JIB. Started with the new MKII Cottontail Distress and Lighting Jack. After 5 to 10 min this mange female came in. Bang flop @ 90yds.





It's full grown. The mange gives it juvenile appearance but the size was 30+ pounds.

Went over the hill and found a nice raised box stand over a cornfield that was a couple hundred yards wide. Put out the FX5 and JIB again. Again started with cottontail and jack for a few min., nothing. Swithed to Woodpecker distress and "Lucky Bird" after a few min. this nice 33lb male appeared out of the thick into the cornfield. Bang flop @ 200yds.




First time I've got two on the same day much less the same mornin'.
GAJoe


----------



## pikehunter (Jan 24, 2008)

JM-I happen to think the quality of that picture is exceptional. Is that a property line you are standing beside?


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 25, 2008)

pikehunter said:


> JM-I happen to think the quality of that picture is exceptional. Is that a property line you are standing beside?



 Coyote hunting has no boundaries


----------



## Georgia62 (Jan 26, 2008)

i shot her about three days before deer season ended she was about 70yrds out. the funny thing is that i had shot a doe the day before and she had ran in to the swamp we looked and looked for her but the coyotes got to her before we could and thats when i saw her. i had to whistle to get her to stop. that was my first coyote in Macon.


----------



## DRThunting (Feb 11, 2008)

well dang i shot two in one day two years ago during deer season but i guess i am not doing something right now,  I have called about four in during the night time and cant get off a shot. i dont have any open fields here in the mountains, so we go in the woods up close and personal. I cant get a dang shot!!   But those are a bunch of good yotes!


----------



## kenathon (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm also doing something wrong...or maybe the dang things are just gone from where we hunt.....
I've never tried at night, maybe that's where it's at!


----------



## staffmeister (Feb 28, 2008)

Killed 02/26/08 @11AM in the back yard.  West Cobb. 22mag.


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 26, 2008)

deedly said:


> Another photo with part of me and the yote



You get another that color ill buy him off you let me know how much


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 26, 2008)

I had no idea there were that many in the black color.  I have killed a few over the years but usually while hunting something else.  I heard a few the other nite just outside my neighborhood.  Wonder if that hayfield owner would be willing???  Ya'll keep busting them.


----------

